# European Standard



## م نادر خليل (13 فبراير 2008)

المواصفة الاوروبية للجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## جمالبنا (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

